
The Rabbit Outbreak - bookofjoe
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/07/06/the-rabbit-outbreak
======
nkurz
From the article: _In the universe of human-animal relations, rabbits occupy a
liminal space. They are the only creatures we regularly keep as pets in our
homes that we also, just as regularly, eat or wear._

If you haven't seen it, the classic "Pets or Meat" scene in "Roger and Me"
gives a striking example of this duality:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ff68dXFsc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ff68dXFsc)

------
sradman
Susan Orlean article about the odd history of domesticated rabbits in our
culture told through the lens of "rabbit Ebola” RHDV2.

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/Cdmie](https://archive.vn/Cdmie)

------
ggm
[https://pestsmart.org.au/the-arrival-of-rhdv2-in-
australia-a...](https://pestsmart.org.au/the-arrival-of-rhdv2-in-australia-
and-implications-for-current-rabbit-biocontrol-initiatives/)

------
Cactus2018
That's a good article about the ongoing RHDV2 virus outbreak.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_hemorrhagic_disease](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabbit_hemorrhagic_disease)

